# Reliant 18" bandsaw parts?



## gpdemers (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello!

I just received an 18" Reliant Bandsaw for free. I need some parts for it. But I am having no luck finding where to purchase them! Any suggestions?
Thanks Glenn...


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I just did a Google search for Reliant Power Tools and came up with the following link...
http://www.woodworkerswarehouse.com/

*For owners of RELIANT WOODWORKING MACHINERY purchased from Trend Lines or Woodworkers Warehouse, Woodworker's Supply® will do its best to provide comparable parts. Please contact Eric Fairfield, Parts Manager, with any requests:*​ 

*Eric Fairfield, Parts Manager
[email protected]
800-545-9663*


Google is your friend...


----------

